# Rare Review of Wax



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

without heat to open the pores of your base, no amount of pressure is going to force unheated wax into an unheated base. i'd be suprised if it worked for even an hour, it was probably more like half a run.

rub-ons are a joke made and sold to straight rip you off. 

thats why theres no reviews of it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have some OBJ Viper paste wax that I keep around in the car just in case I need a little extra at the end of the day, but I rarely ever use it. It's really not good for much except for a quick refresh at the hill. You definitely want to get some standard wax and use that.


----------



## eastcoastsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

snowklinger haha truth, I think the first hour of feeling the wax was just placebo..
NW thanks for the feedback, appreciate the insight..

Consensus: NEVER AGAIN will I ever get past... hahaha thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

My understanding (and I may well be wrong) is that paste wax comes from the ski racing world. It was never intended to be long-lasting. Do a nice hot wax, do a run, check your time, measure the snow temp/conditions, add some paste to tweak things a bit and go blast your second run. Rinse and repeat.

It has its place, I imagine (like rapidly changing spring conditions), but the word "wax" is the only commonality to a hot wax.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

I am in no way affiliated with anyone who sells it but i have been using a wax called choad cheese. It comes in 100 gram "pucks" (4 waxes i used half a bar). I have been out 3 times in horrible, horrible conditions and i like the wax so far. It is really hard for me to judge it because the conditions are so crappy. Today was the only day so far where after riding, it looks like it doesnt need a waxing. It is an all temp wax that lasted through a few hours of slop today. 

I bought 2 maple bacon "choads" as they call them and it makes my house smell good when i use it. They asked me a question through an email and when i answered it they threw in a free "mandingo" dick shaped pre-wax  . Also if you go to their website and read the descriptions of their different scents you will laugh your ass off. The descriptions alone sold me on them.

EDIT: honestly just saw where you wanted to hear about paste type waxes. i guess the review of mine still stands


----------



## eastcoastsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Que, thanks for the recommendation, I think I may order some just for fun. I always like supporting those small companies that don't give a crap about being politically correct, and most of the time they put out a better product/ have better Customer Service (they go off word-of-mouth to sell their stuff). Have you tried out the pre-wax yet?


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

no problem man. Actually yeah i have been using the pre-wax wax. I guess it makes it antistatic. I am not quite sure what that does but i imagine it is beneficial in some way. of course, it is in the shape of a phallus and i am not quite sure how i feel about that


----------

